# ملف هاااااااااااام فى تخطيط الميناء .



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*تعريف الميناء
الميناء أو المرفأ هو مكان يقع على حافة المحيطات، أو الأنهار، أو البحيرات، تذهب إليه السفن للشحن أو لتفريغ حمولاتها. والموانئ هي أيضاً المكان الذي ينتقل منه أو إليه المسافرون الراحلون عبر السفن. لغوياً تستخدم كلمة ميناء للإشارة إلى الموانئ البحرية أو الجوية (المطارات)، ولكنها في الغالب تشير إلى الموانئ البحرية، والتي تسمى "المرافئ". الموانئ الجوية أو المطارات هي مواقع مغادرة الطائرات أو قدومها.
أنواع الموانئ 
يمكن تصنيف الموانئ كموانئ طبيعية أو وظيفية ( functional ) أما الموانئ الطبيعية فيمكن أن تكون كما يلي:-
" موانئ طبيعية (( Natural Harbors
وتكون محمية من العواصف وأمواج البحرعن طريق أراض طبيعية وسلاسل جبلية أو بواسطة الجزر. والمدخل لمثل هذا النوع من الموانئ يتم تشكيله بحيث يسمح بالحركة ولكن مع ضمان السكون داخل الميناء.
" موانئ شبه طبيعية ((Semi natural Harbors
ويكون محاطاً من جوانبه باليابسة ولكنه يحتاج عمل صناعي لحماية المدخل فقط.
" موانئ صناعية (غير طبيعية) ( ( Artificial Harbors
ويتم حمايتها من العواصف والأمواج بواسطة كواسر الأمواج أو يتم إنشاؤها عن طريق الحفر.
" أما الموانئ الوظيفية فتصنف كالتالي:
" موانئ تجارية ( Commercial Harbors )
ويتوفر فيها خدمات الشحن والتفريغ لحمولات السفن، وتكون فيها الأرصفة والمراسي لأغراض التعامل مع الحمولات. وعادة ما تكون هذه الموانئ جزء من الموانئ الضخمة أو كجزء مستقل بذاته، ويمكن أن يكون هناك موانئ مختصة بنوع من التجارة، مثل ميناء النفط، ميناء الفحم، ميناء معادن... الخ. وهذه جميعاً أنواع متخصصة من الموانئ التجارية.
" موانئ عسكرية ( Military Harbors )
وتستخدم لرسو المراكب العسكرية أو كمستودع.
" موانئ اللجوء (( Harbors of Refuge
وتلجأ إليها السفن عند هبوب العواصف في البحر، يمكن أن تتواجد كجزء من ميناء تجاري ضخم، ويلزم لهذا النوع من الموانئ وصول سهل وآمن من البحر ومرافئ جيدة.
مسميات الميناء ( ( Port Terms
وهي مسميات تتعلق بطبيعة الميناء والهدف منها هو توحيد المصطلحات الفنية المتداولة.
" ميناء محيطي ( ( Ocean Port
من التسمية يتضح لنا أنه ميناء للسفن التي تبحر في المحيطات الكبيرة، ومثل هذا النوع من الموانئ يمكن أن يكون طبيعياً أو صناعياً في الخلجان أو على مصبات الأنهار أو على الشواطئ وتعتبر موانئ الأنهار والبحيرات موانئ تجارية محيطية.

" الموانئ الحرة ( Free Ports )
وهي عبارة عن مناطق منعزلة وآمنة للتعامل مع سفن الحمولات والشحن والتفريغ والتصنيع وذلك بدون تدخل قوانين البلاد، والهدف من ذلك هو حرية التجارة، وتقليل الوقت الضائع في المعاملات الرسمية.
وأحياناً فإن مثل هذه الموانئ تشكل جزء من أحد الموانئ الكبيرة بحيث يكون مستقلاً ومؤمناً، ومعفياً من قوانين البلاد المطبقة على البضائع الأجنبية.
" المحطات البحرية ( Marine Terminal )
وهو جزء من الميناء، يتواجد به الأرصفة لخدمات الحمولات والنقل والتخزين ويعتمد نوعه على نوع الحمولات، فهو إما محطة مسافرين، أو محطة بترول.
" مراسي أعلى البحار( ( Off-Shore Terminal ( Mooring)
ويتم إيجادها لعمل السفن في المياه العميقة، وذلك عن طريق إنشاء الجزر أو المراسي، ويتم ذلك عندما يتضح أنه من غير الاقتصادي إنشاء موانئ محمية ومجهزة. وفي هذه المراسي تنقل الحمولات عن طريق أنابيب الضخ أو أحزمة التوصيل، وحمولات أخرى يمكن نقلها عن طريق حاويات. ومن غير المعتاد أن تعمل السفينة أو تنتظر من غير تثبيت بالخطافات.
​



http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cache:MJy6ViM0GW8J:www.timc-pstc.com/vb/showthread.php%3Fp%3D5079+%D8%AA%D8%AE%D8%B7%D9%8A %D8%B7+%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D9%8A%D9%86%D8%A7%D8%A1& cd=9&hl=ar&ct=clnk&gl=eg*


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2009)

البيانات الأساسية الواجب توافرها قبل البدء في عملية تصميم الميناء :
• خواص السفن 
• الغرض الذي ينشا من اجله الميناء.
• تحديد منسوب سطح الميناء 
• تحديد منسوب الصفر البحري في منطقة الإنشاء 
• تحديد عرض وميل الواجهة خلف حافة الميناء ناحية الماء 
• تحديد طول الميناء 
• تحديد عمق القاع أمام الميناء 
• تحديد مدى المد في المنطقة .
• تحديد المناسيب الأصلية (قبل الإنشاء ) لكل من الأرض وقاع البحر في منطقة الميناء.
• دراسة خواص التربة في الموقع والتي سوف يقام فوقها المنشأ.

وفيما يلي شرح لهذه البيانات والعوامل حتى نتبين أهمية كل منها في تخطيط وتصميم الموانئ:

أولا: خواص السفن:
1- طول وعرض وغاطس السفن عندما تكون محملة بأقصى حمولة.
2- المساحة الطافية فوق الماء والمعرضة لضغط الرياح عندما تكون السفينة فارغة.
3- وزن السفينة وهى فارغة وأقصى حمولة لهل حتى علامة التحميل .
4- عدد السفن المنتظر وجودها داخل الميناء في أي وقت.
5- نوع التجارة من والى الميناء وكمياتها ومواسم شحنها أو تفريغها.



________________________________________

ثانيا:الغرض الذي ينشأ من أجله الميناء:

1- الموانئ التجارية:

ويجب أن يتوفر فيها مايلى:
أ‌- يجب أن تكون حمايتها من الأمواج والعواصف كاملة لكي لتتحرك البواخر أثناء الشحن والتفريغ.
ب‌- يكون مدى المد والجزر بها غير محسوس ومياهها هادئة ولو استلزم الأمر إنشاء أحواض داخلية.
ت‌- تنشأ بها أرصفة ذات أعماق كافية لرسو البواخر وتنشا بها سقائف ومخازن لتشوين البضائع بصفة مؤقتة أو لوقت طويل حسب مقتضيات الأحوال. 
ث‌- تجهز الأرصفة والمخازن بالآلات الرافعة الثابتة والمتحركة .
ج‌- تجهيز الميناء بأحواض العمرة من أحواض جافة وأحواض عائمة وكذلك الورش التابعة لها لإصلاح البواخر واللنشات القاطرة.
ح‌- يجب الاعتناء بإنارة الميناء ومستلزمات تزويد البواخر بالوقود والغذاء والمياه العذبة والتيار الكهربي والتليفون.

2- الموانئ الحربية:
أ‌- يشترط فيها أن تكون متصلة بداخل البلاد بخطوط السكك الحديدية وخطوط الطيران لسهولة نقل المؤن والجنود والذخائر من داخل البلاد.
ب‌- سهولة الدفاع عنها بأن تكون المناطق حولها صالحة الإنشاء وسائل الدفاع.
ت‌- يجب أن يكون مدخلها ضيقا بحيث يمكن إغلاقه بشباك لحماية الميناء من أعمال التخريب ولكن في الوقت نفسه يجب أن يكون متسعا لخروج السفن على وجه السرعة.
ث‌- يجب أن يكون للميناء أكثر من مدخل.

________________________________________

ج‌- يجب أن يكون الميناء ذات مساحة مائية متسعة لاستيعاب العدد الأكبر من القطع الحربية .

3- موانئ الصيد:
أ‌- تنشا هذه الموانئ في الأماكن التي فيها صيد على السواحل ويجب أن يكون الوصول إليها سهلا في جميع حالات الجو.
ب‌- يجب أن تكون المساحة المائية بالميناء كافية الإيواء كل السفن المتوقعة في وقت واحد .
ت‌- يجب أن يكون عرض المدخل يكفى لدخول 4 سفن صيد دفعة واحدة على الأقل , على أن لايقل عرض المدخل عن 50 مترا.
ث‌- تكون الميناء متصلة بداخلية البلاد بشبكة من الطرق والسكك الحديدية ليتسنى نقل الأسماك فورا إلى التوزيع قبل تعرضها للتلف.
ج‌- يجب أن تكون بالميناء أرصفة طويلة كافية لتفريغ السفن من حمولاتها دفعة واحدة بأسرع مايمكن.

4- موانئ الأمان:

كانت تنشا لتلجا إليها السفن عند اشتداد العواصف أو عند الحاجة إلى تموين ووقود وكاد أن ينعدم هذا النوع من الموانئ نتيجة للتقدم الكبير الذي طرأ على صناعة السفن





________________________________________

ثالثا: تحديد منسوب سطح الماء:
يحدد منسوب سطح المنشأ تبعا لاستخداماته و بمعلومية مدى المد والجدول التالي يبين العلاقة بين منسوب السطح وهذه المتغيرات
نوع المرسى من حيث استخداماته الفرق بين منسوب سطح المنشأ وسطح أعلى مياه المد إذا كان المد أقل من 3.00م الفرق بين منسوب سطح المنشأ وسطح أعلى مياه المد إذا كان المد 3.00م أو أكثر
وحدة الطول المستخدمة متراً متراً
ميناء للسفن الكبيرة
(عمق الماء أمام المرسى 4.5 م أو اكثر ) 2.00--1.00 1.50--0.50
ميناء للسفن الصغيرة
(عمق الماء أمام المرسى أقل من 4.5 م) وميل الواجهة أقل من 1:10 1.50--0.50 1.00--0.30
ميناء للسفن الصغيرة
(عمق الماء أمام المرسى أقل من 4.5 م) وميل الواجهة أكثر من أو يساوي 1:10 1.00--0.25 0.50--0.25



________________________________________ 

رابعا:اتساع وميل واجهة الميناء:

يتحدد اتساع الواجهة أثناء تخطيط الرصيف أو الميناء وبينما يتحدد ميل الواجهة في اتجاه البحر وفقا لاستخدامات الميناء وما تستلزمه من متطلبات صرف مياه الأمطار .
وعموما يتحدد ميل الواجهة في اتجاه البحر على النحو التالي :

1- إذا كان سطح الرصيف أعلى من سطح أعلى مياه في المد بأكثر من 1.00م , 
يكون ميل الواجهة بين .1/50 ,1/150 

2 - في حالة الحوائط المستخدمة للموانئ الصغيرة التي يكون منسوب سطحها منخفضا فإن ميل الواجهة يتراوح بين 1/10 ,1/50 .

خامسا:طول الميناءوعمق القاع أمامه:

يتحدد طول المنشأ في مراحل التخطيط وفقا لأطوال السفن المنتظر رسوها في هذا المنشأ , و وفقا لاستخدام الميناء . أما عمق قاع البحر أمام الميناء فإنه يتوقف على غاطس أكبر سفينة من المتوقع أن ترسو وهي بكامل حمولتها . وعادة ينخفض منسوب قاع البحر أمام الحائط عن اقل منسوب للمياه في الجزر بما يساوي مجموع كل من غاطس السفينة و متر واحد يسمى خلوص قاع السفينة under – keel clearance ) ) . وهذا المتر الإضافي يغطي احتمالات الاطماء أمام الحائط , بالإضافة إلى أنه يؤمن سلامة السفينة عند تحرك الأمواج محدودة الارتفاع التي قد تصل أمام الميناء .




________________________________________










________________________________________

سادسا : منسوب الصفر البحري ومدى المد :
يتحدد كل منهما من واقع الأرصاد و الدراسات المتاحة على أن يتحدد منسوب الصفر البحري طبقا لما هو متعارف عليه في المنطقة.

سابعا: طبيعة القاع
وتشمل دراسة طبيعة القاع كلا من :
1- أعماق القاع قبل الإنشاء , ويجب أن تتوافر خريطة كنتورية لقاع البحر في منطقة الإنشاء .
2- الخواص الطبيعية والميكانيكية لتربة القاع والتي يجب أن تشمل : وزن وحدة الحجوم , زاوية الاحتكاك الداخلي , قوة التماسك . 


ومهما اختلفت العوامل التي تحدد طريقة التخطيط فلا بد من دراسة وتخطيط مايلى:
أ‌- الممرات الملاحية المؤدية إلى مدخل أو مخرج الميناء من حيث شكلها التخطيطي وعمقها واتساعها.
ب‌- مدخل الميناء وقد يكون للميناء أكثر من مدخل.
ت‌- المساحة المائية التي تكفل سهولة الحركة داخل الميناء
ث‌- تخطيط الأرصفة وتحديد مقاساتها وأعماق المياه أمامها.
ج‌- تقسيم الميناء إلى مناطق خاصة حسب الاحتياجات.
ح‌- تخطيط الطرق وخطوط السكة الحديدية داخل الميناء.


________________________________________


أولا: الممرات الملاحية:
1- تخطيط الممرات الملاحية:

1- أن تكون حركة السفن على طول الممر ميسرة لا تتطلب مناورات كثيرة , ألا يتقاطع معها تيارات قوية ,وأن لا يكون الممر عرضة للاطماء مما يقلل من أعماق المياه

2- ملاحيا يفضل أن يكون الممر مستقيما , وهذا أمر يصعب تحقيقه , وعلى ذلك يجب أن يقترب تخطيط الممر كلما أمكن من الخط المستقيم وألا يأخذ شكل حرف S في أي وضع فيه, وأن يكون في وضع متعامد مع خط الشاطئ أو قريبا من ذلك و ألا أذا كان اتجاه غالب للعواصف التي تستمر ممدا طويلة ,فانه يجب تخطيط الممر بحيث يكون في اتجاه هبوب العواصف.
3- وإذا لزم تغيير في اتجاه الممر في طوله فانه يفضل أن يتم ذلك بواسطة مجموعة من المماسات القصيرة التي تتصل بمنحنيات قصيرة أيضا , فإذا كانت الزاوية 30 درجة فانه لايقل طول المماس عن 300 متر , ولا يقل نصف قطر المنحنى عن 900متر 


________________________________________

4- يجب أن يزداد اتسع القنوات الملاحية عند الانحناءات لتسهيل الملاحة عندها وتبع في هذه الحالة عدة طرق منها أن يزداد اتساع القناة الملاحية عند نقطة تلاقى المماسين 
الداخليين بمقدار3.3 متر لكل درجة واحدة من زاوية التغير في الاتجاه ويبين الشكل (2) زيادة اتساع الممر الملاحي عند المنحنيات.

5- تحدد جوانب الممرات الملاحية عند بدايتها ونهايتها وعلى طول امتدادها بعلامات تتكوم من أجسام عائمة تثبت في أماكنها تقريبا بواسطة ربطها إلى مخاطيف أو كتل خرسا نية تستقر على القاع.





الاتساع الذي تشغله السفينة:
ويمكن تشبيه هذا الاتساع بالحارة المحددة للسيارات في الطرق,ويتوقف هذا الاتساع اللازم لسفينة بعرض ما على مقدار التحكم في السفينة والذي يحدد على النحو التالي:
1- تحكم "جيد جدا" للسفن الحربية القتالية.0
2- تحكم "جيد" لسفن النقل الحربية والسفن المدنية الجديدة.
3- تحكم "ردئ" للسفن القديمة .
ومن واقع هذا التقسيم يكون الاتساع الذي تشغله السفينة كما هو مبين بالجدول التالي:

درجة التحكم جيد جدا جيد ردئ
الاتساع(%من عرض السفينة) 160% 180% 220%

________________________________________

الخلوص بين السفينتين:
ويلزم حد أدنى من الخلوص لمنع تأثير القوى الناتجة عن حركة إحدى السفن على السفينة المجاورة لهل عند عبور إحداهما للأخرى والحد الأدنى للخلوص 30 مترا .

الخلوص بين السفينة وجوانب الحفر:
يعتمد على عدة عوامل منها:
1- درجة التحكم في حركة السفينة.
2- سرعة السفينة حيث يزداد الخلوص كلما سمح بسرعة أكبر.
3- الرياح والتيارات التي تتقاطع مع الممر.
4- قابلية جوانب الحفر للنحر الناتج عن حركة السفن
5- يزداد الاتساع أذا كانت جوانب الممر الملاحي مغمورة بالمياه ولاترى بالعين .




________________________________________














أعماق الممرات الملاحية:
تتوقف الممرات في الممرات الملاحية على عدة عوامل هي
1- أقصى غاطس لأكبر سفينة تعبر المم.
2- مدى الممر
3- التغير في كثافة المياه.


________________________________________


4- مقدار ماتغوصه السفينة نتيجة لانخفاض سطح المياه حولها أثناء حركتها (squat) 
5- ميل السفينة في الاتجاه الطولي والاتجاه العرضي عندما تعرضها الأمواج (pitching and rolling) 
هذا العامل مهم جدا عند مدخل الميناء حيث تكون الأمواج أكثر ارتفاعا عنه في باقي الممر . ويوصي أحد المتخصصين في الملاحة .
6- عدم ثبات غاطس السفينة بكامل الطول فقد يزداد الغاطس عن المقدمة أو عند المؤخرة وفقا للسرعة التي تتحرك بها السفينة .
عوامل وضعية تتعلق بسهولة حركة السفينة وكفاءة تشغيل محركاتها بالإضافة إلى معامل الأمان وعادة يضاف إلى العوامل 0.5مترا إلى 1.5مترا حيث تؤخذ القيمة الأقل في حالة السرعات المنخفضة وإذا كانت السرعات عالية والقاع صخريا أخذت القيمة الأكبر.

مداخل الميناء :-
مدخل الميناء هو الفتحة التي تترك في حاجز الأمواج حتى تسمح بدخول السفن إلى المساحة المائية أو خروجها منها .
وقد يوجد للميناء أكثر من مدخل, وهذا شرط ضروري وخاصة في الموانئ الحربية .
عناصر تصميم المدخل:
1- تحديد موقع المدخل على طول حاجز الأمواج .
2- تحديد الاتساع الذي يكفل سلامة حركة السفن من خلاله , وفي نفس الوقت فإنه يجب ألا يبالغ في اتساعه لمنع دخول قدر كبير من الأمواج إلى المساحة المائية للميناء , ويجب أن يحقق أولا الاتساع الكافي لسهولة عبور السفن .
3- تحديد أعماق القاع عند المدخل .
4- أعمال الحماية اللازمة للمدخل .




________________________________________


العوامل التي يتوقف عليها اختيار موقع المدخل :
1- الرياح في المنطقة .
2- الأمواج والتيارات المائية ومقدرتها على النحر والترسيب.
وعادة ولكن ليس بالضرورة يحدد موقع المدخل عند طرف حاجز الأمواج , وحتى نضمن سلامة المدخل من الأمواج والتيارات المائية يتم تطويل أحد الحاجزين على جانبي المدخل بحيث يمتد جهة البحر بعد المدخل , وهذه الزيادة في الطول (Over lab) , تحمي السفن عندما تتهيأ لدخول الميناء أو بعد الخروج منه مباشرة من أن تتعرض لأمواج البحر , حيث تكون الأمواج المنتشرة في ظل هذا الامتداد أقل ارتفاعاً من الأمواج في البحر , واستخدام هذه الطريقة في حماية المدخل" في حال كان التخطيط مناسباً " , يمنع التيارات من الالتفاف حول رأس الحاجز ودخولها إلى المساحة المائية للميناء حيث تكون المياه القادمة عبر التيارات محملة بالمواد العالقة 
((suspended solids التي تترسب داخل المساحة المائية بعد انخفاض سرعتها نتيجة انتشارها على مساحة كبيرة .
ولكي نحدد عمق المدخل فإنه يطبق نفس الشروط اللازمة لتحديد عمق الممر الملاحي مع مراعاة أن الأمواج تكون بارتفاعات أكبر عند المدخل وأن جوانب المدخل محدودة بحواجز للأمواج .
اتساع المدخل:-
يجب أن يكون المدخل متسعاً بحيث يحقق متطلبات الملاحة وحتى نضمن أيضاً سلامة السفن العابرة , وأن يحقق بقدر المستطاع دخول أقل قدر ممكن من طاقة الأمواج , ويقاس الاتساع بالمسافة التي يكون القاع خلالها (العمق التصميمي).

وهناك عدة اعتبارات لمتطلبات الملاحة وهي :
1- أبعاد السفن العابرة .
2- كثافة الحركة من حيث عدد السفن بالنسبة لعدد المداخل في الميناء الواحد.
3- عمق القاع.


________________________________________


4- خصائص الرياح والأمواج والتيارات المائية .

وهنا تجدر الإشارة إلى أن اتساع المدخل يتراوح بين 125م و 300 متراً وذلك تبعاً للعوامل المحلية ,
كذلك فإنه يوجد وجهات نظر مختلفة حول تحديد اتساع المدخل فالبعض يحدده تبعاً لحجم الميناء , 
حيث يوصى بأن يكون الاتساع 90م للموانئ الصغيرة , وبين 125م و 150م للموانئ المتوسطة ,
وبين 150م و 250م للموانئ الكبيرة , بينما يرى البعض الآخر أن يكون اتساع المدخل مساوياً لطول أكبر سفينة ينتظر أن تعبر المدخل .

المساحة المائية :-
تتحدد المساحة المائية للميناء تبعاً لعدد وأحجام السفن المترددة عليها , وكذلك على طبيعة موقع الميناء من حيث أعماق المياه في المنطقة القريبة من الشاطئ و أعمال الوقاية اللازمة , أما في 
الموانئ الصناعية يجب أن نراعي أن تكون المساحة المائية أقل ما يمكن ,وكذلك تكون تكاليف الإنشاء أقل ما يمكن .
على العموم فإن المساحة المطلوبة هي التي تكفي لإنشاء الأرصفة اللازمة حتى ترسو السفن المستعملة للميناء ,
بالإضافة إلى مساحة تكفي لدوران السفن حتى تتمكن من الملاحة نحو خارج الميناء بواسطة محركاتها .
ونتيجةً للوقت الذي تنتظر فيه السفن الإجراءات اللازمة للمغادرة أو الوصول أو الوقت اللازم لشحن البضائع أو تفريغها سوف نزيد المساحة المائية للميناء0
ومن المهم معرفة العامل الفعال في التقليل من المساحة المائية والذي يتمثل في ما يخص دوران السفن , 


________________________________________










تخطيط الحواجز المائية :-
إن الهدف من إنشاء الحواجز المائية هو حماية المساحة المائية للموانئ الصناعية والموانئ النصف طبيعية من الأمواج .
العوامل التي يتوقف عليها تحديد مواضع حواجز الأمواج :-
1- اتجاه الأمواج في المنطقة وخاصة الأمواج ذات الارتفاعات الكبيرة .
2- شكل خط الشاطئ في المنطقة والتوسع المنتظر للميناء .
3- المساحة المائية الواجب توافرها في الميناء .
4- طبوغرافية قاع البحر في المنطقة .









________________________________________


وكما أسلفنا سابقاُ فان المساحة المائية يجب ألا تقل عن احتياجات الميناء , ويجب ألا تزيد إلى الحد الذي تتولد فيه أمواج داخلية , وقد تكون المساحة المائية أكبر من القدر المطلوب إذا كانت هناك أماكن ضحلة يمكن أن تنشأ فوقها حواجز الأمواج , بحيث يمكن تصغير قطاعاتها وبالتالي تقل تكاليف الإنشاء .
وتعتبر الأمواج عامل هام في تخطيط الحواجز من حيث الشكل و موقع المدخل حيث فيما ندر يكون اتجاه الأمواج ثابتاً في المنطقة , وعلى ذلك يفضل أن يكون للميناء مدخلان بحيث تستخدم السفن أقل المدخلين اضطراباً .
عموماً التخطيط المفضل لحواجز الأمواج هي ما يتسع البعد فيه بين الحاجزين بعد المدخل بسرعة ثم يستمر في الاتساع حتى القاعدة , كما ويبرز أحد الحاجزين عن الآخر لحماية المدخل, وألا يسمح بزوايا حادة .


















________________________________________














هذا الجزء منقول من موقع
http://www.tkne.net/vb/t19254.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2009)

تابع

مخطط العمل ( Work Schedule )

التخطيط الكامل للميناء يجب أن يحتوي علي برنامج للتطوير المرحلي للميناء ، أولا يجب تسجيل الوقت الذي تكون فيه أجزاء الميناء المختلفة جاهزة لمستخدميها ، فبرنامج العمل هذا سيوضح متي تبدأ الأعمال الإنشائية علي مدي السنين القادمة .



القنوات - الممرات المائية ( Channels - waterways )​ 
من خلال نظرة عامة فإن القنوات و الممرات المائية يمكن تقسيها إلي المجموعات التالية :

" مجموعة A : ممرات مرور رئيسية شريانية و التي تكون بها الحركة آمنة ليلا و نهارا و عمق المياه مضمون .

" مجموعة B : مثل مجموعة A و لكن مساعدة النقل تكون نهارا.

" مجموعة C : ممرات مهمة و التي يمكن أن يكون بها مساعدة للحركة و أعماق المياه يتم فحصها عن طريق الفحص المعتاد و لكنه ليس مكفولا .

" مجموعة D : الخطوط المحلية ليس بها أي مساعدة للحركة و تكون خلال الأعماق المعروفة.

" القنوات أو الممرات المائية يمكن تقسيمها أيضا إلي غير محكمة و شبه محكمة و محكمة تماما .

" القنوات الغير محكمة :هي القنوات أو الممرات المائية في المياه الضحلة ذات عرض علي الأقل 10-15 مرة طول الجسر لأكبر سفينة تجوب القناة و لكن بدون أية تعميقات .

" القنوات شبه المحكمة : هي قنوات معمقة في المياه الضحلة .

" القنوات المحكمة تماما : هي القنوات التي يكون منها كامل القناة محفور 

: قنوات محكمة كليا و جزئيا .



عمق الممر الملاحي Channel depth ) )​ 
عادة يكون مدخل الميناء هو الأكثر تعرضا للأمواج من داخل الميناء, وكذلك لتأثير الشفط والحركات العمودية للسفينة , وبسبب ذلك فان العمق المطلوب عند مدخل الميناء يكون أكبر منه داخل الميناء ولإيجاد عمق القناة فان العوامل التالية يجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار:

" حجم وشكل هيكل السفينة.
" سرعة السفينة .
" سرعة التيار في القناة.
" المساحة العرضية وعرض القناة في جزءها السفلي.
" هل القناة مقيدة أو شبه مقيدة أو حرة.
" عدد الحارات في القناة.
" تأثير الرياح والموج
" الملوحة ومواد القاع.
" ويمكن أن يكون أقل عمق تصميمي بحيث يزيد عن غاطس السفينة في مياه الصيف المالحة بمقدار 1.5-2.5 متر, 

والحساب التفصيلي للعمق المطلوب يعتمد علي تأثير العوامل التالية مجتمعة:

" غاطس السفينة محملة.
" تأثير المد والجزر.
" التغير في مستوي المياه نتيجة تغير تدفق النهر/ البحر وقلة الملوحة.
" مقدار ما تغوصه السفينة نتيجة لانخفاض سطح المياه حولها أثناء حركتها (squat)
" حركة السفينة العمودية نتيجة الموج.
" أقصي غاطس لأكبر سفينة تعبر الممر الملاحي.
" عدم ثبات غاطس السفينة بكامل طولها.
" عوامل وضعية تتعلق بسهولة حركة السفينة ، وكفاءة تشغيل محركاتها.
" عامل تجريبي.
" العوامل التي تؤثر علي عمق القناة الملاحية



مجال المد والجزر (Tide Range)​ 
يعرف مجال المد بأنه الفرق بين منسوب سطح البحر في حالتي جزر ومد متتالين. وارتفاع المياه في حالة المد وانخفاضها في حالة الجزر غير ثابت وإنما يتغير علي مدار الشهر القمري ( وكذلك علي مدار السنة بالنسبة لحدوث المد الاستوائي) وعلي ذلك يصبح مدي المد غير ثابت . واعتبار مدي المد ضروري جدا عند حساب عمق الممرات الملاحية.



اختلاف الكثافة (Density Change)​ 
وفيه يتضح تأثير الكثافة حيث أنها تؤثر في حساب غاطس السفينة والزيادة المسموح بها عموما من 2 إلي 3 % من غاطس المياه الملحة وذلك للمياه العذبة وهذا يعتمد علي كثافة الماء.​ 

اختلاف غاطس السفينة علي كامل طولها Trim ) )​ 
والمقصود به هو أن غاطس السفينة ليس ثابتا بكامل طولها، فقد يزيد هذا الغاطس عند المقدمة للسفينة أو عند المؤخرة وهذا يعتمد بشكل كبير علي السرعة التي تسير بها السفينة وعلي توزيع حمولتها, ولكن لا توجد وسيلة يتم بواسطتها حساب مقدار الزيادة في الغاطس.



المعامل التجريبي (Empirical Factor)​ 
إن المعامل التجريبي يتعلق بسهولة حركة السفينة, وكفاءة تشغيل محركاتها بالإضافة إلي معامل أمان وعادة يضاف إلي العمق حوالي 0.5 متر إلي 1.5 متر (نتيجة تـأثير العوامل السابقة ) ونأخذ القيمة الأقل وذلك عندما تكون السرعة منخفضة، ونأخذ القيمة الأعلى عندما تكون السرعة مرتفعة والقاع صخريا.

إن الغرض من المعامل التجريبي هو تقليل احتمال اصطدام رفاصات ومراوح السفينة بالأجسام الصلبة في القاع . وكذلك في الممرات المعرضة للاطماء من الأفضل أن يضاف إلي العمق 1.5 متر أو أكثر وذلك حتى تتيح الفرصة صيانة الممر الملاحي وبذلك عند حسابنا العمق الكلي للمر, ويكون ذلك مساويا لمقدار غاطس السفينة ومضاف عليه القيم المقدرة سابقا للعوامل الوضعية.



حوض الميناء (Harbor Basin)​ 
" المدخل

مدخل الميناء يجب وضعه علي جانب الميناء. وإذا تحتم وضعه في مهب الريح في نهاية الميناء، فان تداخل بين كواسر الأمواج يجب أن يكون موجودا بحيث تستطيع السفينة عبور المدخل المحكم وتكون حرة الاستدارة بوجود الرياح وقبل أن تضرب جانب السفينة بالأمواج . حيث أنه بسبب تداخل كواسر الأمواج فانه داخل الميناء سوف يكون محميا من الأمواج . لكي تقلل ارتفاع الموج داخل الميناء ومنع حدوث تيارات قوية فان المدخل يجب عدم توسيعه عن الضروري للمناورة الآمنة. عرض المدخل المقاس عند العمق التصميمي ، يعتمد علي درجة الحماية من الموج المطلوبة داخل الميناء ومتطلبات الحركة نتيجة حجم السفينة وكثافة المرور وعمق المياه وسرعة التيار في حالة المد والجزر. بشكل عام فان عرض مدخل الميناء يجب أن يكون ما بين 0.7-1.0 مرة طول السفينة التصميمية كما أن أقصي سرعة للتيار خلال مدخل الميناء يجب إلا تزيد عن 1.5 م/ث أو 3 عقدات تقريبا , وإذا كان ذلك ممكنا , ولكن إذا زادت سرعة التيار عن ذلك فان مقطع القناة العرضي يجب إعادة ضبطته.



" مسافة التوقف (Stooping Distance)​ 
مسافة التوقف للسفينة تعتمد علي سرعة السفينة وهيكل السفينة .مسافة التوقف التالية يمكن اعتبارها كدليل إرشادي يمكن فرضه بحيث يكون كافيا لإيقاف السفينة بشكل كامل . فالسفن في حالة الاتزان تكوم مسافة التوقف 3- 5 مرات طول السفينة وللسفن المحملة تكون المسافة 7-8 مرات, أما في الموانئ التي يكون فيها المدخل معرضا لتغيرات الطقس فان مسافة التوقف يجب تقديرها من بداية المنطقة المحمية إلي مركز حوض الاستدارة. 



" عمق الحوض (Depth of Basin)​ 
عمق حوض الميناء أسفل المستوي المتوسط للماء يجب حسابه بالاعتماد علي الظروف وعوامل الملوحة. أقل عمق للمياه داخل حوض الميناء يجب ألا يكون أقل من غاطس المركب المحمل بالإضافة إلي فراغ 0.6 - 0.75 متر تحت هيكل السفينة، وللسفن كبيرة الحجم وقاع الميناء صلب، فان الفراغ يجب زيادته حتى 1 متر. أما الشفط عند السرعات المنخفضة لا يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار في الحوض.



" منطقة الاستدارة(Turing Area)​ 
منطقة الاستدارة أو الحوض يجب أن يكون في مركز الميناء، أما مساحة منطقة الاستدارة فتكون متعلقة بقدرة السفينة علي المناورة وعلي طولها، وتعتمد أيضا علي الزمن اللازم للمناورة الدائرية للسفينة. ويجب حماية المنطقة من الأمواج والرياح القوية. علما بأن السفن في حالة الاتزان تقل قدرتها علي الاستدارة ، وبشكل عام تقريبا فإن أقل قطر في حالة السفينة التي تستدير رأسا بدون مساعدة الأمامي أو زوارق السحب يجب أن يكون تقريبا 4 مرات طول السفينة. وفي حالة وجود قارب مساعدة فان قطر الدوران ممكن أن يكون 2 مرة طول السفينة وتحت ظروف ممتازة فان قطر الدوران يمكن تقليله إلي 3- 1.6 مرة طول السفينة كحد أدني وعندما تستدير السفينة بالالتفاف حول الدلفين أو الرصيف وعادة يتم ذلك عن طريق زورق السحب وخلال ظروف هادئة، فان قطر الاستدارة يجب أن يكون علي الأقل 1.2 مرة طول السفينة.



" منطقة الرسو Berthing ) )​ 
حجم منطقة الرسو و المرسى يعتمد على حجم أكبر سفينة و عدد السفن التي تجوب الميناء.

فتخطيط المرسى يمكن أن يتأثر بعدة عوامل مثل حجم حوض الميناء للمناورة و الوصول و المغادرة الأمنية الآمنة للسفينة من و إلى المرسى و هل السفينة مزودة بدفة أمامية أو دفع أمامي و توافر زوارق السحب و اتجاه و قوة الرياح و الأمواج و التيارات.



" منطقة التثبيت ( Anchorage Areas)​ 
هي المنطقة التي تنتظر فيها السفن دورها في المرسى في حالة ظروف مناخية مناسبة و أحيانا فان أماكن خاصة للتثبيت توفر للسفن التي تحمل حمولات خطيرة مثل المتفجرات،أما حجم مساحة المياه اللازمة للتثبيت فيختلف أساسا بالاعتماد على عدد و نوع و حجم السفن التي تحتاج للحماية و نوع نظام التثبيت. اختيار نوع نظام التثبيت يعتمد على حجم السفينة و درجة التعرض للجو و درجة المقاومة و التحميل و نوعية مواد قاع البحر ( مكان الخطاطيف). و كدليل استرشادي فان الميناء يجب أن توفر منطقة تثبيت للسفن الصغيرة في حال انتظارها لكي ترسو أو لحمايتها من الطقس السيئ ، بينما للسفن الكبيرة يمكن أن تحتاج لخطاطيف أو ارتياد البحر في حالة الطقس السيئ ، كما و يجب وضع منطقة التثبيت في منطقة محمية طبيعيا أو محمية بكواسر الأمواج و عادة تكون بالقرب من منطقة الميناء الرئيسية و لكن بعيدا عن خط سير المرور إلى الميناء.

عمق المياه في منطقة التثبيت يفضل أن لا تزيد عن 60 متر بسبب طول سلسلة التثبيت الموجودة في السفينة، و القاع يجب أن لا يكون صلب جدا و إلا فان الخطاف سينجر على طول القاع و لا ينغرز في القاع ، علما بأن السفينة يمكن أن تثبت نفسها عن طريق خطاطيفها الذاتية أو عوامة أو مجموعة من العوامات أو عن طريق الجمع بين خطاطيفها و العوامات.



الظروف التشغيلية ( Operational conditions )​ 
" المد والجزر Tide ) )​ 
يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار منسوب المياه المرتفع والمنخفض، وكذلك التغيرات في الضغط الجوي، وتأثيرات الرياح القوية سواء قريبة من الشاطئ أو بعيدة عنه.



" العمق Depth ))​ 
عمق المياه في المجرى الملاحي وحوض الميناء وأمام وعلى طول المرسى يجب أن يكون كافيا لعملية مناورة آمنة. مع ملاحظة أن عمق المياه يعتمد على الغاطس في حالة الحمل الأقصى للسفينة التصميمية، حيث أن يعتمد على:

" الغاطس في حالة الحمل الأقصى للسفينة. 
" تغيرات المد والجزر.
" حركة السفينة نتيجة الأمواج. 
" ميلان السفينة نتيجة الأحمال.
" الشفط أسفل السفينة نتيجة سرعة المياه. 
" الضغط الجوي.
" التغير الحراري العالمي. 
" خصائص القاع.



" التيار ( Current )​ 
مقدار واتجاه تيارات المد والجزر والتيارات المتولدة نتيجة الرياح يجب تقييمها لتوقع تأثيرها على عمليات الرسو ومغادرة المرسى، لذلك يجب وضع واجهة المرسى في اتجاه موازي قدر الامكان للتيار الغالب مع ملاحظة أن التيارات لا تشكل أحمالا عالية جدا على مرسى تم إنشاؤه ولكنها تكون مهمة خلال عملية إنشاء المرسى. فمثلا عملية صب الركائز أو دقها تكون صعبة جدا بوجود تيار بسرعة أكبر من 1.5 م/ث.



" الرياح ( wind )​ 
تعتمد أقصى سرعة للرياح تكون مؤثرة على المرسى على اتجاه الريح والموج والتيار وحجم ونوع السفينة وزورق السحب وهل السفينة محملة أم لا، ويلاحظ أن اتجاه الرياح الغالب يكون جنوبيا شرقيا أو شماليا شرقيا.
ويجب قياس سرعة الرياح المتوسطة واتجاهها على ارتفاع 10 متر أعلى مستوى البحر خلال عشر دقائق أو يزيد.

حمل الرياح التصميمي المؤثر على منشأ المرسى وأدوات الرسو يعتمد على سرعات الرياح حسب المقاييس المقترحة والتي تؤثر على السفينة الراسية، ويرجع ذلك إلى الحقيقة بأنه إذا لم تكن الناقلة قادرة على مغادرة المرسى فإن منشأ المرسى نفسه يجب أن يكون قادرا على تحمل كامل حمل الرياح؛ وعندها يكون حمل الرياح التصميمي مؤثرا مع الأمواج والتيار في نفس اتجاه الرياح.
وخلال التصميم يتم افتراض أن معدات الرفع الثقيلة للحمولات العامة والحاويات وأبراج التحميل...الخ يجب أن لا تعمل خلال رياح أقوى من 20م/ث.



" الوضوح ( Visibility )​ 
الضباب والمطر الكثيف والثلج هو ظروف الطقس التي يمكن أن تحدث رؤيا سيئة وبشكل عام يمكن قبول مستوى الرؤيا بين 500-1000 متر لعملية المناورة ومغادرة المرسى داخل الحوض وإذا قلت عن 800 متر فإنه يجب تخفيض سرعة السفينة وإذا انخفضت عن 1000 متر فإنه ينصح لأسباب السلامة والأمان أن ترافق السفن كبيرة الحجم زوارق سحب في الممرات البحرية الرئيسية والحوض الداخلي ومحطات النفط. ويلاحظ أن اجتماع الثلج الكثيف أو المطر مع الرياح الشديدة يعتبر أكثر صعوبة على عمليات الرسو من الضباب والذي يتكون في الطقس الهادئ حيث يكون من السهل التعامل معه.



" سماحية الرسو Viability of Berth ) )​ 
يمكن تقسيم السماحية الكلية للرسو إلى الحالتين التاليتين:



" سماحية الحركة ( Navigational Availability ):​ 
والتي تعبر عن النسبة من الزمن التي تحتاجها السفينة لتكون قادرة على الوصول للحوض أو المرسى بسلام من البحر المفتوح أو المحيط.



" سماحية التشغيل ( Operational availability )​ 
والتي تعبر عن النسبة من زمن التشغيل بحيث يمكن لسفينة التحميل والتفريغ في المرسى.

منقول

http://www.somaar.com/vb/aaeeii-caaa...ioo-cauaa.html


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*تحديد الجيويد باستخدام GPS​


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128025.html*


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شرح تفصيلي عن قناة بنما و أهوستها 


*تعود فكرة إنشاء القناة إلى القرن التاسع عشر بعد أن نجح الفرنسيون في الأعوام بين 1859 و 1869 في حفر قناة السويس التي ربطت بين البحر الأبيض المتوسط والبحر الأحمر لتختصر المسافة القارات ، حيث بدأ الفرنسيون الاتجاه غربا يدرسون وسيلة مماثلة لربط مياه المحيط الأطلسي بمياه المحيط الهادي عبر أقرب نقطة تفصل بينهما في أراضي دولة لم تكن موجودة في ذلك الوقت بل كانت أراضيها مجرد مقاطعة من أراضي ما كان يعرف بكولومبيا الكبرى نسبة لكريستوفر كولومبوس مكتشف الأميركيتين.*​ 
*




*​ 
*تعتبر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية صاحبة الانجاز النهائي للمشروع ، من خلال التصميم والتنفيذ وتجاوز العقبات الكبيرة التي أخرت العمل ، وبددت الكثير من المال والأرواح حتى تاريخ انتهاء العمل في مشروع القناة الذي وصلت تكلفته حينها إلى 380 مليون دولار أمريكي تقريبًا.*​ 
****وصف القناة ...*​ 
*



*​ 
*تختصر قناة بنما المسافة بين المحيطين الأطلسي والهادئ ،حيث تعبر السفن القناة من المحيط الأطلسي في الشمال الغربي إلى المحيط الهادئ في الاتجاه الجنوب الشرقي .*
*وتخترق القناة برزخ بنما الذي يربط بين القارتين ، حيث تمتد القناة مسافة 63,81 كم ، بدءاً من خليج ليمون على المحيط الأطلسي إلى خليج بنما على المحيط الهادئ ، ويبلغ عرض أضيق جزء من القناة في معبر جيلارد 150 مترًا فقط ، أما عرض أوسع جزء من القناة فيقع عند بحيرة جاتن، التي تبلغ مساحتها 422كم2.*​ 
*تؤمن القناة عملية نقل السفن خلالها وفق ثلاث مراحل تتطلب تغيير مستويات المياه في حجرات مائية خاصة ( ثلاث أطقم من الحجرات ) تدعى الأهوسة ، تعمل على رفع السفن وخفضها من مستوى إلى آخر، وقد بنيت تلك الأهوسة على شكل أزواج بغرض تمكين السفن من المرور في كلا الاتجاهين في آن واحد. يبلغ طول الهويس المستخدم 300م، وعرضه 34م، وبعمق 20م ، و تحدد أبعاد الهويس حجم السفن التي بوسعها استخدام القناة ،فعلى سبيل المثال لا تتمكن ناقلات النفط التجارية العملاقة أو حاملات الطائرات العملاقة التابعة للأسطول الأمريكي من المرور بهذه القناة ، فكانت تعد تلك المسألة إحدى عيوب القناة التي كانت سببا في عملية توسعة هائلة تكاد توازي عملية البناء الأساسية للمشروع ، ستكلف البلاد فيما بعد الكثير من المال والجهد والوقت .*​ 
*تدخل السفينة المبُحْرة من المحيط الأطلسي عن طريق خليج ليمون ميناء مدينة كريستوبال بالقرب من مدينة كولون. في الوقت الذي تكون فيه السفينة لاتزال في المياه العميقة، يصعد أحد مرشدي القناة على ظهر السفينة قادمًا من قارب صغير، ولدى صعوده يصبح مسؤولاً مسؤولية كاملة عن السفينة أثناء رحلتها في القناة. وبعد المرور خلال الحاجز المنصوب في مدخل الخليج، تتجه السفينة جنوبًا في القناة لمسافة 11كم في طريقها إلى هويس جاتن.*​ 
*



*​ 
*و في 7 مايو عام 1914 م عبرت أول باخرة بمشهد يلقط الأنفاس مجرى وتقسيمات القناة التاريخية ،التي يرتفع قاعها أكثر من 25 م عن مستوى سطح البحر والتي تجتازها سفن ذات أبعاد محددة، باستخدام نواظم ومراكز تحكم خاصة ، وبدقة وتنظيم متكاملين ...*​ 
*أهوسة جاتن.*​ 
*تبدو أهوسة جاتن وكأنها سلالم عملاقة. تتكون تلك الأهوسة من ثلاثة أزواج من غرف إسمنتية تعمل على رفع السفن لمسافة 26م فوق مستوى البحر تقريبًا، لتنقلها إلى بحيرة جاتن. وهناك قاطرات صغيرة تعمل بالتيار الكهربائي وتسمى البغالPiers، تسير على سكك حديدية على جانبي الأهوسة . تساعد تلك القاطرات على وضع السفن في الأهوسة وتثبيتها. كما أنها تسحب السفن الصغيرة وترشدها أثناء عبورها الأهوسة. وتعبر السفن الكبيرة خلال الأهوسة بقوتها الذاتية، إلا أن القاطرات تساعد في سحبها وإرشادها.*​ 
*



*​ 
*ولدى اقتراب السفن الصغيرة من الغرفة الأولى تتوقف محركاتها. أما السفن الكبيرة فتبقى محركاتها في حالة تشغيل، ويقوم عمال القناة بتثبيت نهايات حبال القاطرات بالسفينة. وبعد ذلك تقوم القاطرات بسحب السفن الصغيرة، أو تعمل على المساعدة في سحب السفن الكبيرة، إلى الغرفة الأولى، وتغلق البوابات الفولاذية الضخمة خلف السفينة. ويقوم عمال القناة بفتح صمامات تسمح بتدفق الماء من بحيرة جاتن إلى الغرفة من خلال فتحات في الجزء السفلي من الهويس. وخلال مدة تتراوح ما بين 8 إلى 15 دقيقة يرفع الماء المتدفق السفينة ببطء. وفي الوقت الذي يصل فيه مستوى الماء المتدفق إلى مستوى الماء في الغرفة الثانية تنفتح البوابة الموصدة أمام السفينة، إلى الخارج فتسحب القاطرات السفينة أو تساعدها على الانتقال للغرفة الثانية، ومن ثم يرتفع مستوى الماء ثانية. وتتكرر هذه العملية إلى أن تعمل الغرفة الثالثة على رفع السفينة إلى مستوى بحيرة جاتن.*​ 
*



*​ 
*بحيرة جاتن.*
*يقوم عمال القناة بإرخاء الحبال فتبحر السفينة خارج الهويس بقوتها الذاتية. وبعد ذلك تشق طريقها جنوبًا عبر المياه الهادئة لبحيرة جاتن، ثم تمر عبر سد بحيرة جاتن نحو الجهة الغربية من الأهوسة. والجدير بالذكر أن هذا السد الذي تبلغ سعته 18 مليون م3 من الماء، هو أحد أكبر السدود في العالم. لقد كون سد جاتن هذه البحيرة التي تبلغ مساحتها 422كم²، بحجزه مياه نهر شاجريز، الذي يصب في المحيط الأطلسي بالقرب من نهاية القناة. تتابع السفينة سيرها عبر البحيرة من أهوسة جاتن إلى جامبوا، سالكة طريقًا في القناة يبلغ 35كم، وهذا الطريق كان في الماضي واديًا لنهر شاجْريز.*​ 
*تبرز قمم الأشجار والتلال، في هذا الوادي فوق الماء، والواقع أن المياه كادت تغمرها، عندما قام المهندسون بإغراق الوادي لإنشاء بحيرة جاتن. فكانت أزهار البنفسج والأوراق الخضراء لنبات الزنبق، تطفو على سطح البحيرة. وهذه النباتات بسيقانها الخشنة الطويلة، قد تتشابك مع مراوح السفن، ومن ثم تشكل خطرًا على الملاحة. ولذلك تقوم الدورية بالقضاء على ملايين النباتات للمحافظة على تأمين سير السفن في القناة.*​ 
*معبر جيلارد.*
*عندما تصل السفينة، إلى الطرف الجنوبي الشرقي لبحيرة جاتن، فإنها بذلك تدخل معبر جيلارد الذي يبلغ طوله 13كم، وعرضه 150م وعمقه 13م في أقل المناطق عمقًا. وكلمة معبر مصطلح هندسي يشير إلى قناة أو ممر تم إنشاؤه اصطناعيًا. ويمتد معبر جيلارد بين جولد هل شرقًا وكونتراكتر هل غربًا. وكان معبر جيلارد يسمى أصلاً معبر كوليبرا إلا أنه في عام 1913م أعيدت تسميته تكريمًا للمهندس ديفيد دوبوس جيلارد المسؤول عن الحفر بين التلال. ترفع الآلات الوحل والأتربة باستمرار من أجل المحافظة على القناة خالية من الانزلاقات الأرضية. والواقع أنه في بعض السنوات رفعت تلك الآلات ما مجموعه 800,000م3 من الأتربة من معبر جيلارد.*​ 
*أهوسة بيدرو ميغويل وميرافلوريس.*
*بعد أن تخرج السفينة من معبر جيلارد، تسحب القاطرات السفينة أو تساعد على سحبها إلى أهوسة بيدرو ميغويل. تخفض هذه الأهوسة منسوب ارتفاع المياه إلى مسافة تسعة أمتار في مرحلة واحدة لتدخل السفينة بحيرة ميرافلوريس، ومن ثم تبحر السفينة مسافة 2,4كم عبر البحيرة لتصل إلى أهوسة ميرافلوريس. وهنا تقوم غرفتان بإنزالها لتصبح في مستوى المحيط الهادئ. وتعتمد المسافات التي يجب أن تقوم الغرف بإنزال السفينة إليها، على مدى ارتفاع المد أو الجزر في المحيط الهادئ. ويصل الفرق بين أعلى ارتفاع للمد وأدنى انخفاض للجزر عند طرف القناة المتصل بالمحيط الهادئ إلى نحو أربعة أمتار. أما تقلبات المد والجزر في المحيط الأطلسي فتتغير صعودًا أو هبوطًا بمعدل 60سم يوميًا تقريبًا.*​ 
*وبعد خروج السفينة من الأهوسة، تتجه عبر قناة طولها 13كم فيما بين أهوسة ميرافلوريس ونهاية القناة. وفي رحلتها هذه تمر بمدن بالبوا ولابوكا ومرتفعات بالبوا، كما تمر السفينة أيضًا تحت جسر تاتشر فيري، الذي بلغت تكلفته عشرين مليون دولار أمريكي. ويُعد هذا الجسر حلقة وصل مهمة في الطريق العابر للأمريكتين. وبعد أن يغادر مرشد السفن تدخل السفينة خليج بنما، ثم تشق طريقها باتجاه البحر المفتوح. وبذلك تكون قد قطعت مسافة تزيد قليلاً على 80كم، فيما بين المحيطين الأطلسي والهادئ خلال ثماني ساعات تقريبًا.*​ 
****قناة بنما حديثا ...*​ 
*في عام 1986م شرعت الولايات المتحدة واليابان وبنما في إجراء دراسات لمقترحات بشأن توسيع القناة، أو شق قناة جديدة على مستوى سطح البحر. فالقناة الراهنة ليست بالاتساع الكافي لمرور ثنائي الاتجاه، وأن ممرًا مائيًا في مستوى البحر لا يتطلب وجود أهوسة. والواقع أن كثيرًا من السفن لا تتمكن من المرور عبر نظام الأهوسة الحالي. وفي عام 1992م بدأ العمل في توسعة القناة وسيكتمل بعد عشرين عامًا. وفي 14 ديسمبر 1999م، أقامت رئيسة بنما مايريا موسكوزو احتفالات عودة القناة لبنما.*​ 
*منقول من موقع*​ 
*http://www.bahreya.com/bb3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=254*​


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (3 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخى المهندس اشرف


----------



## امتياز (21 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد مجهود هايل وجزاك الله خبر


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى العزيز


----------



## عاطف عبدالرؤف (7 فبراير 2010)

بجد مجهود هايل وموضوع مفيد جدا بسم الله مشاء الله


----------



## SAIF.A.GHANNAI (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا اخى تسلم لجميع المهندسين ......الموضوع رائع ولكن اتمنى ان تكمل بقية موضوع سماحية التشغيل فالرابط الذى اوصيت به لايمكن الدخول اليه


----------



## MADANI MOHAMED (21 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم
شكرا اخى العزيز​*​


----------



## م0بشار الكربولي (25 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (12 مارس 2010)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## m7ma elgbaly (29 أبريل 2010)

انت جامد


----------



## sasadanger (15 مايو 2010)

موضو خطير 
تسلم ايدك 
منتظرين اخر جديدك


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (24 مايو 2010)

مشكور أخي ماهر


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخى المهندس غسان .... الف شكر


----------



## عبدالب (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد معلومات عن خرسانة الأرصفة


----------



## عبدالب (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد معلومات وصور اليات لعمليات تعميق مدخل الموانى


----------



## CLICK10 (19 فبراير 2011)

بعد أذنك ممكن معلومات عن تصميمات الموانىء الصناعية واماكن رسو المراكب (Pier) والتزود بالخدمات مثل الماء والديزل وغيره مع الصور اذا أمكن( utilities filling stations ).​


----------



## عمرو جمال حسين (13 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (22 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز المهندس/ ماهر
جزاك الله عنا خيرا علي تلك المجهود الكبير 
وبارك الله لنا فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم وان شاء الله سيكون هناك مواضيع اكبر واشمل


----------



## ر.م علي (27 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssss


----------



## م.مواصلات (28 ديسمبر 2011)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## fredoo800 (15 فبراير 2012)

مجهود وفير بارك الله فيك
\


----------



## مهندس محمد ابو عمر (15 فبراير 2012)

*روعة*

بارك الله فيكم المشاركة وافية 
اسال الله ان يأجركم بها


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (19 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
ارجو ان ترسل تصميمات خاصة بالموانى site layout إذا كانت متاحة لديك 
وشكرا :20:


----------



## m.s.f (2 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## محمد شيفا (17 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا الله يخليك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (19 يوليو 2013)

ملف جيد به معلومات مفيدة 
جزاك الله خير​


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرا اخى صالح وشكر محمد شيفا والف شكر لباقى الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## mn4050 (23 يوليو 2013)

thanks


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## Eng-Maher (20 ديسمبر 2014)

[h=3][URL="http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t364774.html?highlight="]كتاب لا غنى عنة ابدا Design of river and canal [/h]
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t364774.html[/URL]


----------



## ali abualaes (29 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع اكثر من رائع 
مشششكور


----------



## Eng-Maher (31 مارس 2015)

يرفع للافاده وتجديد الموضوع


----------

